# A Lucas no le importan los carácteres de las chicas que sus…



## PHart

Is this an acceptable way to say in spanish "Lucas doesn't care about the girls' personalities but rather their tastes in movies"?:

"A Lucas no le importan los carácteres de las chicas que sus gustos de los filmes."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: la forma en que yo lo diría es:_ "A Lucas no le importa tanto el carácter (o: la personalidad) de las chicas, como sus preferencias en cine (o: en las películas)"_.


----------



## PHart

But I want to say that Lucas doesn't care at all about the personalities of the girls, just their tastes in movies.


----------



## Rayines

Podría ser de esta manera: _"A Lucas no le importa en absoluto el carácter/ la personalidad de las chicas, sino su gusto para el cine/las películas".
_


----------



## PHart

¿Funcionaría bien mi frase?


----------



## capitas

PHart said:


> Is this an acceptable way to say in spanish "Lucas doesn't care about the girls' personalities but rather their tastes in movies"?:
> 
> "A Lucas no le importan los carácteres de las chicas que sus gustos de los filmes."
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 


PHart said:


> ¿Funcionaría bien mi frase?


 
No, it won't at all.
a literal translation:
A lucas no le importa el caracter de las chicas sino más bien sus gustos para las películas.


----------



## PHart

¿Se puede decir 'gusto de algo'?


----------



## ourense

Si te refieres a _"Yo gusto del cine"_, sí se puede, pero es muy formal y hasta afectado, cursi; por tanto, no recomendable.


----------



## PHart

¿Así que no se puede decir 'su gusto de los filmes'?


----------



## capitas

PHart said:


> ¿Se puede decir 'gusto de algo'?


 
I've heard sometimes, "Juan gusta de quedarse en casa", meaning "A Juan le gusta quedarse en casa/ Juan disfruta quedándose en casa", but not with the name "gusto", but the verb "gustar" .
We usually use "por" or even "sobre" when you say what you like, or "para" when you say about which kind you like:
Mi gusto por las películas: My liking for films: I like films. 
Mi gusto para las películas de guerra, es que acaben bien: My liking for war films is that they have to end happily.


----------



## PHart

There may be some confusion in what I am trying to say. I want to use 'gusto' in the sense of 'taste' and not 'liking.'

Su gusto de los filmes = His taste in films.


----------



## capitas

PHart said:


> There may be some confusion in what I am trying to say. I want to use 'gusto' in the sense of 'taste' and not 'liking.'
> 
> Su gusto de los filmes = His taste in films.


 
No confusion at all.
Rayines in post 4 got it, and I triede to explain it to you:
A Lucas no le importa el caracter de las chicas, sino (más bien) sus gustos (preferencias) PARA las películas.


----------



## Pinairun

"... sino sus gustos sobre cine".


----------



## capitas

Pinairun said:


> "... sino sus gustos sobre cine".


Fantastic!


----------



## ourense

Sí, sus gustos SOBRE cine, o también EN cine o PARA las películas.

Por cierto, carácter >> caracteres, no carácteres (aunque en la frase que planteas deba aparecer en singular). Lo mismo para régimen > regímenes, y algún otro caso.


----------



## PHart

Shouldn't it be plural since each girl does not have the same character?


----------



## ourense

Bueno, a mí no me suena bien "los caracteres de las chicas", supongo que por lógica sería así, pero no se usa, creo... (que me ayuden los otros hispanohablantes).

Me suena mejor "el carácter de las chicas".


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, el carácter de las chicas, el carácter que tiene cada una de ellas.


----------



## PHart

Pero las chicas, en conjunto, no poseen el mismo carácter.


----------



## Lurrezko

PHart said:


> Pero las chicas, en conjunto, no poseen el mismo carácter.



Fíjate que todos los nativos han coincidido en este punto. El singular es la manera idiomática de decirlo en español.

Saludos


----------



## PHart

Lo entiendo. Y claro que no soy nativo, mas tengo curiosidad por saber si el plural es correcto técnicamente.


----------



## Lurrezko

PHart said:


> Lo entiendo. Y claro que no soy nativo, mas tengo curiosidad por saber si el plural es correcto técnicamente.



Lo es, a mi juicio, con la corrección que te hicieron más arriba (caracteres).


----------



## PHart

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Pinairun

PHart said:


> Pero las chicas, en conjunto, no poseen el mismo carácter.


 

¿Te suena "la vida de los animales"? 
También los animales tienen diferentes vidas, cada uno la suya, y en español se dice en singular.


----------



## PHart

Otra vez, no soy nativo, mas incluso en inglés lo correcto es decir 'the animals' lives' ya que hay que ser la concordancia entre los sustantivos.


----------



## capitas

PHart said:


> Pero las chicas, en conjunto, no poseen el mismo carácter.


Si dices "el caracter de las chicas", das por hecho que cada una tiene un caracter propio en este contexto, aúnque en otro podría significar que varias chicas tienen el mismo carácter.
Si dices los caracteres de las chicas, podría significar que cada chica tiene VARIOS caracteres (las piernas de las chicas, dos piernas)
En fin, nos quedaremos con que es idiomático: 
Me gusta el pelo de las chicas, y no los pelos de las chicas.


----------



## PHart

Sólo sé que en inglés, hay que ser la concordancia entre los sustantivos. Por esto, no se puede decir "the girls' dog" en vez de "the girls' dogs" si se quiere decir que cada chica tiene su propio perro.


----------



## capitas

It should be so, but it isn't.
El carácter/los caracteres de las chicas (el carácter preferred)
But "Nos duele la cabeza" but NOT "Nos duelen las cabezas"


----------



## PHart

Muchas gracias. Es extraño para un anglófono, pero lo entiendo ahora.


----------



## duvija

A L. no le importa el carácter de las chicas, sino el gusto que tienen por las películas.

(sí, parece mezcla de singular y plural, pero así es)


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> A L. no le importa el carácter de las chicas, sino el gusto que tienen por las películas.
> 
> (sí, parece mezcla de singular y plural, pero así es)


Phart, Maybe both singular:
No le importa el caracter propio de/ que tiene cada chica, sino su gusto por las películas.


----------



## Trig

PHart:
Habiendo leído todos los posts para este tema:
1. Coincido con todos los demás hispanohablantes que no pluralizamos "carácter", aunque estemos hablando de varias personas. Ejemplo: "El caracter de mis amigos . . ." Se sobre entiende que cada quien posee un carácter distinto.

2. No sugiero agregar "en absoluto." Cuando traducimos, debemos evitar en lo posible, agregar muchas palabras que no encontramos en la versión original del texto. Para hacer este énfasis que quieres, yo cambiaría "como" por "solo" o "solamente".

3. "sobre las películas" no suena bien, usamos "sobre" más bien como "a cerca de/con respecto a." Ejemplo: "Sobre lo tratado, tengo mucho que decir."

Finalmente esta es mi sugerencia para 
"Lucas doesn't care about the girls' personalities but rather their tastes in movies"

"A Lucas no le importa el carácter de las chicas, solamente sus gustos hacia las películas."

Espero que sirva.


----------



## PHart

Gracias a todos.


----------

